# Sizing up or down?



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

Does anybody have any wise advice or experience on which size Look 585 to purchase? I currently ride a size 59 Moots (58 cm top tube, 73 deg seat tube angle) which puts me in the range of either the XL or the XXL. My Moots has a 12 cm stem and it is a good fit (according to Andy Pruitt) so I guess I go for the XL and a 13 cm stem or a XXL and an 11 cm stem. Is there any prevailing wisdom on whether to go up or dwn in these situations?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

From a reach standpoint, the XL is only 5mm shorter, while the XXL is 10mm longer. I'd lean toward the smaller size.

The other important dimension is the head tube length, with the headset. The 2008 or older models have an IS standard headset with a 15mm headset top secton, while the 2009 now have the headfit system with a headset top that is in the 20-22mm range.

I assume that your MOOTS has a conventional headset that is 25-35mm tall.

When I select a frame I try to avoid a size that requires a lot of spacer under the stem.


----------

